# Renafood - good or bad? Advice please...



## Clarice (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi,
The vet has done blood and urine tests on my Mum’s 12 year old cat and says the cat has “early renal insufficiency” (not renal failure, at least at this stage).

He has put her on a drug called benazepril, which “reduces glomerular filtration pressure in the kidneys.” We are also trying some prescription foods suitable for renal insufficiency (so far, the cat won’t eat any of them… but at least seems to be eating a decent and varied diet).

I asked the vet about also giving the cat feline Renafood (which has good recommendations on this forum and elsewhere). This is his response:

“I would not use the human Renafood as it contains relatively high amounts of Vitamin A and cats can suffer from hypervitaminosis A which affects their bones and joints. Standard Process also makes Feline Renal Support, but this contains 2.4mg per tablet of phosphorous and we should be aiming to reduce phosphorous intake not increase it.”

Any advice, please?
Many thanks,
Richard


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

It sounds like this Vet knows a thing or two about kidney disease in cats...

Have a read from one of the prominent CRF information sites *about Renafood*.

...in the third paragraph, there's a link to "Tanya's CRF Support Group". As your mother's cat's disease progresses (and, it will) you will probably find the best advice from an army of people with a wealth of experience in managing their cats' health...the collective experience of these groups vastly outstrips that of most individual Vets who are "general practitioners", not "specialists".


----------



## Clarice (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great and very informative reply!


----------

